# Vates biplagiata



## mantisdeperu (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi guys. I am breeding another Peruvian mantids, Vates biplagiata. I have a pregnat female from the jungle and she lays some ooths, so very soon I will sell some nymphs in USA.

Enjoy these pictures.


----------



## Flying_Mantis (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry! I can't see the pictures,just only a frog.


----------



## spawn (Sep 14, 2007)

Picture doesn't work. Either a bandwidth issue, or remote linking is broken.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 14, 2007)

I can only see a picture which claims it doesn't exist :lol: .


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, can't see it. Maybe you should use photobucket.

Check out this tutorial: http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8108


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 17, 2007)

i can see them just fine!

Beautiful mantis mate!! How difficult are these to raise in captivity? About how big to the get, looks like 3 or 4 inches?


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

I see them. Looks kind of like the Unicorn Mantids we have here.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys. This mantis species is 3.5 inches and is very easy to keep. Here 2 more photos.











Best regards


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice collection you have, Christian.

Good job!

Luke from Taiwan


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 25, 2007)

Fair play u have some pretty amazing species over there


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 25, 2007)

> I can only see a picture which claims it doesn't exist :lol: .


I can see them now. Nice.


----------



## spawn (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup, picture's working now. Nice find! Can't wait until you have nymphs! Put me on the list!! :lol:


----------

